# Powerlifting leotard/singlet info!



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Ok so... I need one of these apparently... (gosh i'm going to look HOT!)

Has to be to IPF standards or something.

Any ideas of where to buy? I looked at the GBPF wesbite and couldn't find a link or anything x x


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

google it??


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I thought this was one of Fats threads again and was gonna neg the sh8t out of him !!

:lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> google it??


done that... x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Milky said:


> I thought this was one of Fats threads again and was gonna neg the sh8t out of him !!
> 
> :lol:


Ouch Milky please don't neg me  x x


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

I got one from strength shop but only do mens I think.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

elite fts?


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

ebay?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Oh man... I'm gonna end up with the borat one x x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> elite fts?


Good call x x


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> I got one from strength shop but only do mens I think.


Jay as much as l respect you l swear to Lucifer if l see you wearing this in the gym l will throw you down the stairs !!

:lol:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

http://www.redsave.com/products/mankini

If you insist!


----------



## 065744 (May 13, 2008)

strength shop sell a couple, they have there own brand one which is 20quid, also think they have a metal one which is pretty dear like 50quid i think.

andy bolton sells inzer ones.

pullum sports sells a couple but that company is mega expensive.

you could find a Olympic lifting or wrestling one on ebay or google that would work, or you could try the addais website as i know they sell a few.

ive allways orderd mine from america with the rest of my powerlifting equipment but its not worth doing this if your just buying a singlet on its own.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Milky said:


> Jay as much as l respect you l swear to Lucifer if l see you wearing this in the gym l will throw you down the stairs !!
> 
> :lol:


lmao good job you wasnt there couple of week ago when I tried it on ha ha , its for a comp not training.


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Oh man... I'm gonna end up with the borat one x x


Wouldn't complain if it was like the floss between the beef curtains .... lol

Seriously all over leopard print one 

MMmmmmmmm MMMmmmmmm !!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Rusty_Mann said:


> Wouldn't complain if it was like the floss between the beef curtains .... lol
> 
> Seriously all over leopard print one
> 
> MMmmmmmmm MMMmmmmmm !!!


Easy tiger !!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

065744 said:


> strength shop sell a couple, they have there own brand one which is 20quid, also think they have a metal one which is pretty dear like 50quid i think.
> 
> andy bolton sells inzer ones.
> 
> ...


i will find out exactly what i need, as i know footwear is on the list too x x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

jstarcarr said:


> lmao good job you wasnt there couple of week ago when I tried it on ha ha , its for a comp not training.


i bet u look very fetching in it! x x


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

065744 said:


> strength shop sell a couple, they have there own brand one which is 20quid, *also think they have a metal one* which is pretty dear like 50quid i think.
> 
> andy bolton sells inzer ones.
> 
> ...


How does a metal powerlifting suit work then? you sure your not looking at one of those old scuba diving suits from years ago


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

Milky said:


> Easy tiger !!


ok Milky ... the lady knows i'm jesting. She started it with the Borat thing lol


----------



## 065744 (May 13, 2008)

Thunderstruck said:


> How does a metal powerlifting suit work then? you sure your not looking at one of those old scuba diving suits from years ago


lol not sure if ur being sarcastic or not so gona answer anyway, metal is the company that makes them.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

065744 said:


> lol not sure if ur being sarcastic or not so gona answer anyway, metal is the company that makes them.


 :lol: I was as usual being a sarcy sod.


----------



## 065744 (May 13, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> i will find out exactly what i need, as i know footwear is on the list too x x


carnt go wrong with a pair of 15quid converse shoes for squatting and deadlifting as they r flat. and then normal trainers for benching as they have bit of a heal on them. no point in buying special shoes as they are no better and some cost between 100=150quid.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

065744 said:


> carnt go wrong with a pair of 15quid converse shoes for squatting and deadlifting as they r flat. and then normal trainers for benching as they have bit of a heal on them. no point in buying special shoes as they are no better and some cost between 100=150quid.


depends how you squat, if you do it narrow then shoes with a heel are better imo and you can get them pretty cheap if you have a look about.


----------



## 065744 (May 13, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> depends how you squat, if you do it narrow then shoes with a heel are better imo and you can get them pretty cheap if you have a look about.


this is one of the biggest debates in powerlifting, but you are correct its all about personal experience. i would be tempted to make a new powerlifter squat wide stance though even if it felt horrible and weaker at first becuase your allways gona squat more with a wide stance in the long run.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

065744 said:


> this is one of the biggest debates in powerlifting, but you are correct its all about personal experience. i would be tempted to make a new powerlifter squat wide stance though even if it felt horrible and weaker at first becuase your allways gona squat more with a wide stance in the long run.


if you got narrow hips you aint gona do that well with a wide stance, I used to do both and narrow was miles better for me.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Why would I make a thread like this?!? how dare you milky :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fat said:


> Why would I make a thread like this?!? how dare you milky :lol:


Coz your on a right wind up today thats why....

:lol:


----------



## 065744 (May 13, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> if you got narrow hips you aint gona do that well with a wide stance, I used to do both and narrow was miles better for me.


well i carnt argue with that, if it worked better for you then it worked better for you. probley just makes more of a diffrence when you add squat suits into the mix?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

065744 said:


> well i carnt argue with that, if it worked better for you then it worked better for you. probley just makes more of a diffrence when you add squat suits into the mix?


not sure as never used 1 but I would think so as you get alot of extra support.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

this is for milky as I know he really wants to see me in it :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> this is for milky as I know he really wants to see me in it :lol:


Awwww mate, how hetro....

:lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

jstarcarr said:


> this is for milky as I know he really wants to see me in it :lol:


You look good! i'm going to look like this... x x


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

RXQueenie are you after something like this?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Milky said:


> Awwww mate, how hetro....
> 
> :lol:


when you next in the gym , I can give you a spot :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> when you next in the gym , I can give you a spot :lol:


You stay away from me in that, far to snug in certain areas for you to be leaning over near me !!

:lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Fat said:


> RXQueenie are you after something like this?


Yep! She makes that look good  x x


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

this thread is deffo going to be a pics of queenie in leotard or "no-leotard" haha


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Oh man... I'm gonna end up with the borat one x x


Sorry.... couldn't resist :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

R0B said:


> Sorry.... couldn't resist :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> View attachment 70763


do u think they'll let me squat in those red heels too? x x


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> do u think they'll let me squat in those red heels too? x x


Probably not, get some Timberlands just in case


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> do u think they'll let me squat in those red heels too? x x


I'm sure they would let you do anything you want if you give something back


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)




----------

